# should i buy the Z???



## ChrisRocksUSA (Nov 14, 2003)

87 turbo 300. Says the clutch needs a cable or a spring?? no idea waht exactly it is so i'm not sure as to how much it will cost to replace. it's got an electrical problem and the power steering pump is leaking. If i can get it for 500 is it work to buy just to learn/beat on. Or should i not bother?
thanks
-Chris


----------



## bang847 (Nov 11, 2003)

dude.. if i didnt have a Z already i would get that.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

So you found out it was a 300zx after all? How many miles does it have on it and what kind of electrical problem does it have? That $500 car could turn into a $3000 car if the engine is ready to go out.


----------

